# March Madness 2wwers : Pt 5



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A new home for all the positive results that we are going to see on here this week!

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
murtle IUI 26.03.04
JenS01 FET 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

still no af its driving me mad lol


----------



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Dear Everyone
My AF arrived on cue on test date. Hopsital havent phoned with result yet but it will obviously be a bfn so signing off 2ww wait now. Sad and disappointed but perhaps we will try again depending on what clinic advise. If not will be moving on to egg donation so its not all over yet. 
Have found ff all very supportive so thank you all.
Many congratulations for all the bfps
Love to everyone else
Ruthie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Girls
Just thought i would let you know got a bfn this morning. Obviously devastated and numb and angry - all the normal things.Had no af up to this point had little show this morning like brown colour (sorry to be so detailed) so perhaps af on its way who knows. not rang clinic yet.
Tig thanks for replying no behaved myself and didn't do anymore tests in between. Hardest thing is i actually dreamt last night of doing the test and it was positive -so when i woke up this morning and realised i hadn't it was awful.  
Starting to loose faith in ivf i know i shouldn't but where do you draw the line - it all costs alot of money. And its not fair the pressure you and your partner go through.
Enough of me going on - good luck to every one else thats testing today hope you have better news.
Speak soon Love Tina x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Tina 

So sorry to hear your news.  I know exactly what you mean about the feelings. I sometimes can't believe that we can feel so many different things all at the same time! I'm surprised our heads don't burst. Take care of yourself. 

Rachel x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just popped in to say good luck to all today testers.

Back at work  Having abdominal pains and feeling a bit sickey, maybe this is AF on the way  

I really want this week to be over, feeling a bit down 

Raggy x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Ruthie and Tina

Sending hugs to you both girls  

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Ruthie & Tina - I'm so sorry. There's nothing else to say really. Please don't give up, Tina. Your day WILL come. I know it's hard, but please hang in there.

Raggy - I feel very down myself. We went out with DP's family for lunch yesterday, and his brother-in-law (who knows we're desperatly trying for a baby) says "Happy Mother's Day" to me?!? 








Then his daughter (my god-daughter) runs up to me with a card and says "Happy God-Mother's Day". Oh, bless. She's only two years old. It just broke my heart, but it was sooo sweet.

Today I had an e-mail from my best friend saying "don't think about it so much or it will never happen". Well, I know she means well, but you guys know that it's impossible to stop thinking about it!

I woke up twice last night having dreamt about doing the test. Once it was positive, and I woke up crying with joy, and the second time I dreamt it was a BFN and I woke up crying again.









tracey72 - I don't know, really. I feel a bit of nausea now and then. I haven't actually







, but the feeling is there.
Also, I've had a headache since Thursday, but that's probably caused by the lack of sleep and stress at work.

Take care all of you.

Troll
xxx


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Afternoon ladies,

Ruthie & Tina - so sorry to hear you got bfn's. I hope you both find the strength from dh/dp to continue so your dreams will come true.

Trollmor - I know what you mean it is difficult to stop thinking about it and until somebody has been in that position they can't really understand what you are going through.

Good luck to everyone else testing.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi ladies,just thought I'd pop in and say hello and hope everyone is bearing up.
Tina and Ruthie,sorry to hear your news,its so tough this whole process and so unfair.
Hi Raggy,how's being back at work,I bet its quite nice having company,I have got serious cabin fever now,am going from massive downers to maybe?
I cannot wait till friday.
Trollmore,am with you on the trying not to think about it (its bloody impossible) Anyway ladies thank goodness for this board.
Flopsy are you o.k?
big hugs ^group^

Reeney


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi 2ww'ers,

The clinic have called to put me out of my misery and sadly it is a negative for us.

Feeling very blue but that is to be expected.

Dear Tina and Ruthie - sorry to hear about your results. Big (((HUG))) to you both.

Hope that some more of todays testers got a positive!

with love from,


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tina & Ruthie,

Sorry to hear your news girls.

Laine x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Flopsy,

Sorry to hear that the clinic didn't give you the right answer ... hugs to you, hun

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Tina & Ruthie

so sorry to hear you news ^group^

good luck to everyone else that's testing today & tomorrow.

Tig


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Tina, Ruthie & Flopsy,

I'm so sorry to hear about your results. ^group^

Raggy x


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Flopsy.

So sorry to hear your news wasn't what you wanted to hear. Hope you & dh/dp are giving each other plenty of tlc.

Take care,

LOL

Zoe R
XX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Flopsey, Tina and Ruthie

Sorry to hear your BFN sending big hugs your way.

Clare


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Flopsy, Tina & Ruthie

So so sorry to hear of bfn's. Thinking of you and sending hugs. Never give up on your dreams!

Norma


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Not been on for a while but wanted to let you know that we lost our precious baby last week. Scott and I are both devastated and trying to come to terms with our second m/c.
Taking some time out before we get back on with tx again and just gonna spend some time together and fussing over our two fur babies.
thanks for all the support I've had on here but need some time out and not think about babies at all.

Thanks girls.

Los of love

Karen xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Its been a bit of a depressing evening. I feel AF  is on her evil way. 

Flopsy, Ruthie and Tina - so sorry to hear you results - ^group^ to you all and your dps.

Karen & Scott- really sorry to hear your news. Take care of each other.

lots of love to everyone
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Karen and Scott

So sorry to read your news .. sending hugs to you both.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Tina, Ruthie & Flopsy, I am so sorry to hear of your -ves.    Take care & hope you are all able to find te strength to try again later this year for a BFP. Hope you will all get your dreams soon. Good luck to anyone else testing soon. I am so nervous about my test on Friday!  Got niggly abdo pains, pulling feeling around belly & twinges around ovaries, very tender boobs & feeling slightly dizzy / light-headed. But hey, it's probably just the hormones drugs!

Jen 
5 dpt


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Still feeling a bit low - gripey ab pains & feeling a bit sickey - wish I knew if it was AF or not.

Anyway, here's something that cheered me a little this morning. Boots are doing buy 1 get 2nd half price on clearblue 1 and 2 pg tests, obviously I stocked up as I've kept Boots in business buying tests in the last 3 years!!

Am going to try to be more +++ today

Raggy x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Flopsy, Tina & Ruthie, so sorry to hear about your negatives. 

Karen and Scott, so sorry to hear about your pregnancy loss. We all understand how you need time out to grieve - we're all here for you, and heaps of hugs to you both

Fee xxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Keep the dream alive girls - heaps of positives to all those due to test this week, and rainbowers you know who you are !! 

      

Choo Choo

Fee xxxxx


----------



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Dear Everyone
Thank you so much for all the supportive messages - it definitely helps

Flopsy - very sorry to hear you had a bfn I was hoping it would be positive for you

Tina v sorry to hear you also had a bfn

Does anyone no of anyone aged 38+ who managed to get pregnant on 5th or more go of IVF and actually have a successful pregnancy?

Ruthie


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

morning ladies,hope everyone is o.k.
I am very nervous re testing on Friday,feel serious af pains coming and feel very down today,am so worried about having to deal with another negative!!!!!
sorry for being miserable am sure all these drugs dont help!!
regard reeney xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Reeney

Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now  I just wish I knew what was the drugs and what was real symptoms.

You never know maybe we'll get nice surprises  with bfp's

Raggy x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry to be a pest everyone but I have a new symptom  Feeling a bit giddy/dizzy - any clues what this might mean Good, bad or indifferent  It's not that I haven't been eating enough - could be the opposite 

Raggy x

P.S. I think I'm beginning to be obsessed with every twinge


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Deborah

Loads & loads of peppermint tea & about a 500ml of water so far today. Definately more than 2 litres of liquid today - is this too much!!!!

Praying it's a good sign when combined with dull ab twinges

Raggy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

how much has gone on in a week?

sorry this is going to be a little paraphrased and more than likely I'll miss someone BUT

Firstly loads of thanks to Dee for keeping track of the list!!!! It's mammoth!  

shelley, fgm, Winnie the pooh, congrats!   

Flopsy, [email protected], Ruthie, Rachel, Choccy, Candy, KimJ, TinaK, AllisonT, Eliza - really sorry to read that it didn't work for you this time. Too many names there it's so sad     

Tracey, Norma, Zoe R, Carly, Reeney, JenS, Clare_S - welcome and good luck in the 2ww!!

Trollmor - your BIL sounds like he needs a smack, insensitive or what!

Karen-C and Scott - incredibly sorry to read of the loss of your baby.   

Thinking of those of you who are nearing the end of your 2ww and wishing you tonnes of love and luck.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Raggy

don't know if this helps or not, but the guy I go to for Shiatsu told me not to drink too much peppermint tea - something about acid reflux, or something like that - so maybe more water than tea, or switch to other tea as well like camomile. 

I know what you mean about symptoms - I'm switching between 'I've got PMT zits' to 'I've got zits because of all the pregnancy hormones' - pants isn't it. 

keep thinking positive

Tig


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I've been having a bit of a down day, a bit of brownish cm   & just achy & tired. Raggy, I have been feeling dizzy & light-headed too for a couple of days now.  I'm trying to drink plenty of water. Tig, I am also spotty!  Reeney, I am testing Friday too & also think the drugs have a lot to answer for!  Most of our symptoms probably have more to do with them than anything else...

Karen, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.   

Sue, thank you for the welcome! 

Jen 
6 dpt


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I am so glad I logged on tonight. Have been feeling really crap for a couple of days - tired, achey, not interested in doing anything at all. Got on the scales this morning and have gained half a stone .  It feel like Af is on her evil way. Had a bit of light spotting. Fed up of the cyclogest giving me wind and tummy cramps. Friday still seems a long way off and I want to do a test now but know it would be a waste of time. These 2 weeks seem to be the longest 2 weeks of my life. I thought I would be excited and nervous by now but I just seem fed up.

But, reading through the posts I realise I am not alone feeling like this, which is comforting in a weird way. Those of us testing this week need something to cheer us up. Hopefully Troll will come up with a funny animation- they always make me smile. 
luv'n'hugs to you all
Murtle
xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi Girls
Just thought i would log in and see how everyone is. Just want to say a BIG BIG THANK YOU to everyone for your messages of support it really means alot.
Still feeling very low had time out just me and dh yesterday which was lovely.
Rang clinic on mon aswell to tell nurse my bfn. She asked me if i have had a bleed yet i told her i have only had a brownish show mon morning. She said i have got to test again tomorrow if i do not have bleed as they get you to test quite early. af still not arrived and not had anymore shows, do not hold out much hope for tomorrow though. As with my last ivf i did not bleed until i had stopped pessaries. Does anyone else know of anyone has had bfp after negative result on test date? (nurse says she has known it to happen) but i just feel its gets your hopes up again.
Would love to hear of anyone!
Anyway my love and best wishes to everyone else who had neg same as me and especially to Karen & Scott so sorry to hear your news.
Good luck to everyone due to test do not loose hope !!!
Love tina x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Morning all,

In a bizarre way glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling rotten!! Was in bed by 7pm last night with a blinding headache & feeling sick (MS or wishful thinking!?) 

Hope everyone is feeling better today. 

Murtle & Jen - could be implantation bleeding?

Tina - Fingers crossed for a BFP

Tig - Am on Camomile now and will have lots of water today.

++++++++vibes to all the embies out there

Raggy x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Morning guys,,


Got a positive hpt on Sunday!! Waiting till tomorrow for blood test levels as had one yesterday and will have one tomorrow!!

Over the moon but trying not to get too excited at the same time.

So sorry to all those who have had negatives lately.
Good Luck to those who are testing within the next few days.

LOL jo p


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Congratulations Jo - you've done it!!!!      

Enjoy the next few months

Raggy x


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all - question time.

Should I feel all that different? I feel as if AF is coming - I can always feel it a week before it is due. My boobs are a lot more uncomfortable and bigger than usual - I am just so confused and driving myself mad!!! I am now absolutely obsessed. The inner calm that I was expecting to have has been blown away.
My pg test is 31/03 but I was thinking of doing a First Response HPT on the Sunday. Would the result be reliable?

HOW DO YOU KEEP CALM??

Lots of love
Luisa

TTC2.5 yrs Me: 35 DH:34 low sperm count. ICSI


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Luisa,

I don't know how you should be feeling - but I can assure you that I am also obsessed by every little twinge and keep trying to read meanings into everything.  

If you read back through the March 2ww thread someone posted the reliability of 1st response tests before test date and they decreased significantly but I understand the temptation to try to find out sooner  I'm not sure exactly when all the injections are out of your system, but if they're not I think they can give you a false positive.

Good luck

Raggy x


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations Jo!!!!

Make sure you take it easy and make the most of it.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Congratulations Jo!      So lovely to see some good news! Good luck for the next 8 months or so! 

My brown cm has got worse  - Raggy, I really hope it is implantation, but would it go on for 3 days + on and off?  I am also still getting the light-headedness / dizziness on and off - seems worse in the mornings. I am thinking of calling the clinic. Feeling a bit mad & paranoid! 

Raggy, I'd like to add osme more positive vibes ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ for all of our embies & some babydust. ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Jen 
7 dpt


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Jen

Sorry I don't know how long it would go on for - I haven't had any shows at all 

Don't worry about being paranoid, phone the clinic. That's what they're there for. I went in last week when I was having pains and they helped to set my mind at rest. 

Good luck

raggy x


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

hi 

I had my ET on MOnday...2 embies survived from 5. Trying to remain calm... I keep telling myself...even if itz bad news at the end..I am going to enjoy the 2ww of being "pregnant"...

but I dont know how far I can put my theory into practice...

Testing on the 3rd April..

good luck everyone..hope we go all the way...

hugs
Fiffi


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,hope everyone is o.k.
Fifi and Luisa,welcome to the 2ww,all the girls are so lovely here,you can ask anything and get great advice.
Jen and Murtle,we are all testing together on Friday,just wanted to wish you both good luck.
jo p well done on your bfp,its great to hear some good news.
Hi Raggy,hope you are o.k.
me I am still getting af pains and feeling a bit dizzy but have got my self in such a state i am probably forgetting to breathe intermittantly!!!!
anyway can pass the time tonite with another thrilling episode of footballers wives (always makes me chuckle)
big hugs to everyone Reeney xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo P and dh,

Congratulations on your pg!

Laine x


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Big congrats on the +ve Jo. So happy 4 you.
Hi to Fiffi.  Looks like we're testing on the same day although I had et on Sat 20th. 2 embies too!!
So sorry for all those who had -ves. Hold on to the dream!

lol
Norma


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi there,

To everyone that has recently had a negative - want to send you a very big hug from me. It is so damm hard - and nothing can take the pain away - I just hope that you can move on to the next stage and that your dream comes true SOON.

To all those you have had a positive - Congratulations - I am so pleased for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


To all those who are about to test - Am keeping all crossed and hoping that this is it for you.

Am hopefully joining the waiting game next week. Am having my one and only blastocysts transferred. Am up for a scan tomorrow so will know what day then.


Babydust and all the luck in the world to YOU.

Love
Gwynx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jo P (Pardoe) - congrats on your lovely news today! Bet you and dh are on  !

Harmony - hope you are OK?

Luisa - welcome aboard and good luck! You can test earlier BUT you'll never believe what ever the result reads! So if you can hang on!

Jen hope the spotting has stopped?

Fiffi - lovely to hear from you! Great news that 2 frosties survived the thaw and are now back with you! Enjoy the 2ww!

Gwyn - I so hope that you make it here next week with your blast!

Murtle, Jen and Reeney good luck for 26th!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04  
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04 
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04 
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04 
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
Candy IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04 
shelley IUI 19.03.04 
fgm IVF 19.03.04 
ruthie  IVF 19.03.04 
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04 
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04 
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04 
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04 
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04 
murtle IUI 26.03.04
JenS01 FET ICSI 26.03.04
Reeney IVF 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Tig IUI 28.03.04
Clare s ICSI 30.03.04
Tracey72 IVF 30.03.04
ZoeR IVF 31.03.04
Luisa ICSI 31.03.04
Carly IUI 01.04.04
Norma ICSI 03.04.03
Fiffi FET IVF 03.04.03


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Karen and Scott - i am so sorry to read about the loss of your baby

luv to you both
LB
X


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi girls,

I am feeling very low  - just had a show of red blood. Does this mean the end already, at 7 dpt & with AF not due for a week?  

Anyway, just want to wish Fiffi luck for starting the 2WW, hope you are able to stay positive.

Also Reeney and Murtle, test day buddies, wishing you lots of luck - hope things are going better for you than they are for me.

Hi to everyone else, take care.

Jen
7 dpt


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Jen - this seems early for AF. It could be implantation bleeding. I have everything crossed for you!

Carole

xx


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks, Carole.  I'll try to hang on to that glimmer of hope until testing on Friday.

Jen


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Good luck Jen

Stay 

We are all rooting for you.

Carole


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Jo and DH

I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi all

Congratualtions to Jo on her BFP - so exciting well done.

Fifi - welcome with your embies on board

Jen - keep going - it ain;t over yet babes

As for me I am doing OK the only symptom I have is periodic sickness. I just hope its a good sign and not just nerves in overdrive. I am not due to test until next Wednesday and tearing my hair out. I will be good though. 

Clare


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Welcome Fiffi  I hope that's babydust you're blowing in your cartoon 

Jen - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you babe. Did you call the clinic the other day? 

Claire - Glad you're doing OK. I've also had a bit of a sicky feeling but again it could just be nerves or being hyper aware of everything!  Let's hope it's a sign though

Hope everyone else is feeling OK out there.

I am v. proud of myself as now on 11 dpt and still have resisted the evil pee sticks, I stood in the bathroom this morning looking at a 1st response but just put it back in the cupboard 

A bit worried about the test date as my in-laws have arrived for a week (!) It's not great timing for me as I don't know how I'll respond to the result good or bad . They are doing all the DIY jobs DH hasn't got round to in the last year though 

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone

Raggy x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Tracey pet it is hard ^group^ I think everything you're describing is a side effect of the cyclogest if you're using that. It just horrid not knowing what to expect is it. My aches and pains are easing off a bit, I think I'm a couple of days ahead of you in this cycle so hopefully yours will soon.

Take care of yourself

Raggy x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Tracey

All of these are symptomatic of cyclogest and could be a good or bad sign. Best thing to do if you can is try and ignore them and try and do something to relax. It will be a really long week if you don't. 

A few of the side effects for cyclogest are : Acne, fluid retention, weight change, gastro- enterinal disturbances, libido change, breast discomfort, Pre menstrual symptoms.

I can throughly recommend a CD called complete relaxation available from waterstones - it is a self-hypnosis CD. I listen to it periodically and always feel very relaxed and positive after doing so.

In addition, everyone reacts differently two people with the same symptoms can have different results and vice versa.

Clare


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I'm just popping over from the in-betweenies section..I just wanted to wish all those waiting to test all the best of luck...I know what it's like to be on the 2ww...have been there 3 times...no positives yet but I'm still being very positive about the whole thing and keep telling myself it will happen for us all one day...I'm sure of that. So sending lots of    

Just to say how sorry I am to those that didn't get a bfp this time...but keep trying.. it's easy to say I know but believe in your dreams. 

All the best 
Kitten x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Girls  Just wanted to pop in and drop off some babydust to those due to test soon. 

Congrats to those who've got positives, and  to those who haven't got a bfp (this time  ). 

Stay  girls. 

Jayne x


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi


Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I am on progesterone injections and oh boy..they really hurt. My bum is so sore that I can hardly lie down. Anyone else on injections and any tips to ease the pain?

Btw, mine is not FET. I had 5 embies on day 2 but 2 only survived the night.

Raggy: how is it going? Last time I had severe AF pains initially but they eased off towards the end and then I had a +ive. Unfortuntaly m/c though..but I think the easing off is a good sign.

Clare: Good luck for Wed. I think I will be joining you in the hair tearing soon..just trying my best to keep calm but….

Jen: good luck to you too..I think it could be implantation bleeding as well..keep positive ok.

Norma: Welcome to you too..good to know I have a buddy testing on the same day. How are you faring? I am all nerves..all the way.

Reeney: Thank you for the welcome…Good luck for Friday. 

Tracey: Just hang in there …good luck. 

A million hugs to all those who got a –ive and sending all of you still waiting to test all my good wishes.


Hugs
Fiffi


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for the support.  I rang the clinic this morning & they said I could still get a +ve after the bleeding possibly and to keep on with the meds & get lots of rest - so this is what I've been doing. Bleeding is a bit lighter now than earlier today. Not giving up hope for our embies yet, just keeping everything crossed and praying for a miracle. Not long to wait for the result now (tomorrow).  Thanks again and good luck to everyone else about to test. ++++++++++++++++++

Jen 
8 dpt


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Fiffi - I really hope you're right about it being a good sign. I'm crossing everything, even my eyes, thinking of platting my hair too!!!

Jen - I'm so glad you called them, make sure you rest loads and get DH to pamper you. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Raggy x


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi All

thought i would join in, i am due to test next friday 2nd April, had no real desire to test yet, but don't think it will be too long before the urges creep in!! - I WILL RESIST!!

First time over to the 2ww board but thought what the heck, be proud to have come this far!!!

Popped in to town with my sister and sat and ate Drukers cakes and things so feeling well chilled this afternoon!!!!

Best and positive wishes to anyone testing soon and keep up the good work for those who are still in the waiting game!!

Love Nicki x x x


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi All

I'm not doing too good today. I've just posted on the ask a nurse board. I had very bad menstrual cramps last night and this morning and I am very bloated so I rang clinic and they want me to come in tomorrow for a blood test and vaginal scan because they said my hormone levels could be very high as they were at 9.7 before EC. I am so worried that either the scan or high hormones could harm any embies that might have implanted. Has anyone every had a scan during the 2ww.

Don't think I'll sleep very well tonight.

Norma


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Murtle jen and Reeney

sending you tons of     vibes for the morning

kimj


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks, Kim.  And good luck Reeney & Murtle.  

Norma, hope the scan goes OK. Could it be mild OHSS? Keep drinking lots of water & rest up.

Jen


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone 

to all those due to test tomorrow. Lots of luck xxxxx ^group^

Love Rach xxxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Good luck today Reeney, Jen & Murtle.

Welcome Nikki

Norma hope you are feeling OK. I had a scan 5 dpt as I was having lots of pains and it was all the follies they couldn't get to at the ec, it set my mind at rest a lot. Hope it goes well today

Hope everyone else is OK

I'm doing OK, got home last night and DH and father-in-law had put up 10 light fittings which have been waiting to go up for a year, also primed the box room for painting today (hopefully as a nursery - fingers crossed!) 

Raggy x


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Good Luck today to Jen, Reeney & Murtle. Hope you get the bfp's you all need.

Good Luck to trollmor for tomorrow.

This 2ww carry-on is a nightmre isn't it girls but never mind I've only got 5 more sleeps to go before I test.

Take care everyone.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Norma - I don;t think the scan will do any harm to your chances. OK it is after the 2WW but our clinic scan 6wk and 8wks if you get a BFP. I think Carol from the rainbow thread must have had scans etc for her OHSS and she got a BFP.

Hope it goes well for you today

Good luck for todays merry testers.

Clare


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just popping to sprinkle some Babydust for Tracey

.........................................................................
.......................................................................
......................................................................

          

and all you other ladies undergoing these agonising days till test day

Fee xxxx

PS - Norma - hope you are feeling better today x


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Morning ladies,well am in complete shock
I GOT A BFP   
cannot believe it i really thought the witch was coming,have had af pains throughout the last 2weeks.
Just wanted to say thanks to all you guys for all the support,I dont know what I would have done without my cyberbuddies.
fingers crossed for you Jen and murtle
big hugs to everyone
Reeney xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Reeney!

    

Many congratulations!!

Kimj


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Congratulations Reeney...this is wonderful news 

   

All the best to you and Dh..

look after yourselves ok..

hugs
Fiffi


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG Reeney, how brilliant is that - you've done it cycle buddy!!

       

Enjoy the next few months 

Raggy x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Reeney

How fab !!! Congratulations

Clare


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Reeney

Fantastic news!      

Lots of love to you 

Rach xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Reeney,

Wow, I'm really happy to hear your news!Congratulations.

Good luck to Murtle and Jen. Let's get those positives rolling again.

With love from,


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well I got a -ve  - just as expected after lots of bleeding.     DH & I are so disappointed, but we'll be back...

Reeney, congratulations!   It's really nice to see someone got good news today.

Murtle, really hope you get a BFP too; I don't want anyone else to be feeling like I am now.  Good luck to everyone else with tests coming up too.

Jen


----------



## Zoe R (Sep 18, 2003)

Afternoon ladies,

Jen so sorry to hear that you got a bfn there is nothing that can really console you at this time (I know I have been there three times before but hopefully not this time - 4th time testing Wed 31 March). Make sure you and dh give each other lots of hugs.

Reeney - congratulations and look afetr yourself.

Good Luck to all the other ladies testing soon.

LOL

Zoe R

XX


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Jen 

^group^ ^group^I was so very sorry to hear about your bfn.   I hope you and your dh are OK and will be able to try again.

^group^

Raggy x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Jen

so sorry to hear your neg result

sending you a big 

This time last week I was in exactly the same boat as you when our IUI failed so I really know what your going through right now

take care

kimj


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Jen

Sorry to hear about you BFN - lots of love and hugs being sent your way

Clare


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi again,

Don't know if I'll be posting on here again, might take a break from the BB, but will be wishing you all still to test BFPs, all with +ves healthy pgs and all others with -ves lots of (((HUGS))) and better luck for next time.  Thank you so much Clare, Kim, Raggy & Zoe for your replies.  I know you will all understand how I'm feeling.

DH & I hope to try again later this year. We are on the NHS list, but will have to try to find out how long we still have to wait at our review. We do still have another 3 frozen embies as well.    Who knows, one or even two of them might be the right embie(s) for us.

Anyway, thank you to everyone here who has given me support.

Jen


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Congratulations Reeny and a big hug for Jen.

I am due to test Tuesday and really felt like AF was about to strike any minute - was feeling pretty down. Now AF symptoms seem to have subsided and am building up my hopes. This is a real emotional rollercoaster. I am now scared that I will be really let down. I am going positively mad and just felt like a rant.

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

well i am back today havent been well still arnt really but i cant lay in bed anymore,anyways still no af and pippa has said it looks like my body is changing i will leave it another 2 weeks and see what happens,had home di on the 24 feb af was due 14 march so i am keeping my fingers crossed luv harmony xx


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Jen. I know how it feels like too. All good wishes to you for later in the year. ^group^

hugs
Fiffi


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

OK I promised myself that I would be good and not post symptoms on here. But I have to ask is anyone else having hot flushes ?

I am having a stressed day at the moment - work phoned and completely threw me. I got so stressed over a simple thing it was unbelievable !!!

Clare


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

i have been getting hot flushes,, could be because i am unwell at the mo but thay have been coming on strong hun


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

No hot flushes but have just been to the loo and have a bit of blood in my cm 

I am 12 dpt so I think this is bad news   . 

Should I test early or wait until Sunday  this is horrible - rally don't want to  at work

Raggy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

raggy could be a good sign hun implatation bleed i think thay cool it,u should wait untill u r due to test hun  keep pos luv harmony xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Jen 

So sorry to hear your news. Lots of  to you and dh. i wish you all the best for later in the year.

Take care 

Love Rachel x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Can you have implantation bleeding this late?? - it's 12 days since they did the et.

Hope you are feeling ok Harmony

Raggy x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

um i am not to sure hun but stay pos


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Jen,

Sorry to hear you got a negative. Take some time out for you and DH and build your strength up for your frosties later in the year.

Love and hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Reeney and DH

Enjoy your pregnancy

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Congratulations Reeney

So happy for you and dh! You must be over the moon.

So sorry to hear your news Jen. Its a horrible horrible time but make sure to take time out for yourselves. Stay strong. 

I am feeling a bit better about things today. I had my scan this morning and Doc said that all looks ok. I have a lot of fluid in my tummy but he said that is quite normal and that is why I have been having discomfort. He said the reason I was having af type cramps is because my ovaries were growing all the time until EC and now they are going back to normal and that is what is causing cramps. He also said that the lining of my uterus looks good for this stage so fingers crossed and trying to stay positive. He did blood tests to check hormone levels and said he would call me this afternoon if anything looked abnormal. No call so that has to be good. Still have 8 sleeps before testing so trying not to get stressed yet!

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend.

Norma


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

PANTS!

I went out to buy HPT Wednesday afternoon. When I got back AF  had arrived - talk about timing.

Went to the clinic today and am starting another round of IUI immediately so I'll see you all soon either on this board or the too scared to move board.

Jen - I know how you feel. Dh & I have spent the last couple of nights cuddling and looking after each other, make sure you two do the same. 

Reeney - Well done girlfriend. Big congratulations to you and DH. Enjoy the next 9 months.
      

Raggy - fingers and toes crossed for Sunday, Best of luck.

Norma - I hope you are feeling a bit better and get the BFP you deserve.

Many thanks to you all for all the wonderful support you have given me over these last two weeks.
Good luck to all those testing soon.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Reeney (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi ladies,thanx for all your good wishes,I never thought i would make it to this day.
Jen I am so sorry,I know the pain you are feeling,I had a -ve in Oct 2003 and it was a terrible time,there is nothing anyone can say,but look after each other and have lots of cuddles.
Raggy,it could def be implantation bleeding so try to stay calm,you musn't test early!!!!
I know you have a cupboard full of tests but please dont be tempted.
keeping everything crossed for all my lovey buddies
big hugs Reeney xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Murtle

Sorry the wicked witch put in an appearance .. loads of louck for next month when I hope the evil one stays away

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Raggy

It could still OK especially if it is only a small amount in CM. remember many women have some bleeding and light shows. Last time I had a BFP and the day after the test I had spotting........so still in with a chance. I have everything crossed for you.

Clare


----------



## Norma (Mar 19, 2004)

Murtle

Sorry to hear af arrived. Keeping fingers crossed for you for next time.

Norma


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Murtle

Sorry the hear that  arrived today. Bad 

Lots of ^group^ for you 

Clare


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Murtle - so sorry you too got a bfn 
have been quietly popping in to see how you were doing

You are very brave to jump straight into the next cycle, my clinic advised against it and i was going to try and twist their arm - but actually I didnt feel up to it after the result anyway, I just needed a bit of space to get over it. Now I'm feeling like its a long time to wait but I know we made the right decision - it felt right at the time

sending you and dh a big 

take care

kimj


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi girls,

Murtle, so sorry you also got a BFN.   I know how you feel.   ((((HUGS)))) Thanks for your reply. DH & I had lots of hugs before he went to work & he's at home with me this weekend. I hate AF! 

Thank you also to Norma, Dee, Reeney, Rachel, Fiffi & Luisa for your messages.   I'm touched by all of your words. Good luck to everyone awaiting tests.

Jen


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=7461

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------

